# Removal Fistula and Stitch Granuloma



## Trendale (Jul 16, 2009)

Hello,
Do anyone know the code for removal of fistula and stitch granuloma?

Thanks!


----------



## crhunt78 (Aug 3, 2009)

46270-46285


----------

